# Best way to get a seat in SSL for northbound starlight



## dhc (Jan 17, 2018)

We're booked on the northbound Starlight in March, and now that the PPC won't be an option, any tips for having the best chance of snagging a seat in the SSL for the coast if our roomette turns out to be on the wrong side?


----------



## acelafan (Jan 17, 2018)

You really just have to go to the car as soon as you can. You have about 60-90 minutes, if I recall correctly, after leaving LA before you see the water. I think you have to wait until the conductor collects all tickets before moving to the SSL, though.


----------



## dhc (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks. Do sleeper passengers board first at LAX like they do at other terminals, and will the conductor actually lift tickets or will the SCA? Hoping we can check in with the attendant, let them know we plan to head to the SSL, and they'll take care of it?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 18, 2018)

dhc said:


> Hoping we can check in with the attendant, let them know we plan to head to the SSL, and they'll take care of it?


I tried that once. The SCA was livid that I didn't stay in my room sitting around waiting for the conductor. On the other hand if you do sit and wait in your room you risk losing a seat in the lounge. Depending on how busy the train is the wait for a seat in the lounge to open up could be substantial. What I'd do is find the conductor and get your ticket lifted before boarding. That way your room cannot be resold you don't risk being kicked out when you get back to your room.


----------



## acelafan (Jan 18, 2018)

Or, possibly if there are 2 of you, split tasks. One waits in the room for the conductor while the other heads to the SSL.

Agreed that you can sometimes be belittled for 'not following directions'.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 18, 2018)

The last two times I rode the Starlight, the "correct" procedure was board your sleeper,stash your stuff in your room,wait on the Conductor to Scan your ticket, and then once the announcements were completed, and the Train left the Station, one could move about the train.

The PPC Attendant told me to return to my room and wait for an announcement,that they weren't "Open" yet, when I went to the Parlor Car to inquire about Meal Reservations and to try and snag a Swivel Chair on the "good" side,ie the Left for the Ocean View.YMMV


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 18, 2018)

I am not sure if this happens on all trains, but this is one example.

When Ocean View is on the Adirondack each fall, it is not attached until ALB even though the Adirondack starts at NYP. In ALB, it is announced not to go to the dome until all the tickets are lifted and the announcement is made. It does not matter that you boarded at NYP and your ticket was scanned 2 1/2 hours prior.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 18, 2018)

Off season, seats in the SSL will not be as much in demand, but in the Summer, seating is nearly impossible to obtain because few people give up their seats.


----------



## dhc (Jan 19, 2018)

Well this might be a ridiculous solution, but we switched to a bedroom with the thought that at least in it we'll have a bit of a view in both directions, albeit only through a door one way. Interestingly, our original roomette was 5 in the same car, so if we end up on the inward side, we can rue the decision.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 19, 2018)

Except for when you are oceanside, I like both sides and especially enjoy the inward side north of San Luis Obispo when you past the prison and then when you can see I-5 in the vistas to the east from your train window. Also Mt. Shasta is on inward side plus all through the Cascades is scenic.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jan 23, 2018)

acelafan said:


> You really just have to go to the car as soon as you can. You have about 60-90 minutes, if I recall correctly, after leaving LA before you see the water. I think you have to wait until the conductor collects all tickets before moving to the SSL, though.


You can see the sea from a little after the stop in Oxnard, CA. Good chance you'll be eating lunch along this stretch. It disappears for a bit through the Santa Barbara area, then you're back on the coastline, maybe intermittently, for a good 60-70 minutes at least. It goes inland for quite a while before getting into San Luis Obispo. Have fun looking at the remote huts, rocket launch facilities, and the runway of Vandenburg AFB as well (on the right side, shallow view from the top level).
Marshes appear a couple minutes out of Salinas, CA. The run between Redding & Dunsmuir is scenic along the Sacramento River, if you're 2 hours late. Mt. Shasta is quite a sight as well. Klamath Lakes on the left side, north of Klamath Falls, OR. Nice view through the Cascades between Chemult and Eugene. Crossing Willamette then Columbia rivers north of Portland, OR. Puget Sound north of Olympia-Lacey, WA if the sun is up, then. This stretch will be rerouted off of this year, most likely.

Also, the PPC is permanently retired in early February (unfortunately) so will wine tastings occur in the SSL? Or will they also be cancelled?


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 23, 2018)

Almost certainly cancelled.


----------

